# Poodle review!!!



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am sooooooo excited, I am gonna sit and read it cover to cover LMAO!!!!! This will give me a GREAT idea of what is out there and who to go to when I finally get my next puppy! But, lol anyone else get it and have any opinions on any other resource besides AKC website to use for information on breeders. I have not gotten my poodle variety mag yet, has anyone else gotten theirs? I am not sure how often it comes out..


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aside from AKC (which is a great way to go), other poodle owners either on line or in person.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well I like these websites to look for breeders.

http://www.poodlesonline.com/
http://www.standardpoodles.org/
http://www.showpoodles.com
http://www.poodlebreeders.com/
http://www.poodlebreedersworld.com

Oh is Poodle Review expensive?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for the input, I am going to start looking now even though I won't be getting one for some time. Poodle Review PP is $45 for a 1 yr subscription which is 5 issues, you can order back issues, for variety specials for $33 or the last issue, which would be the one I just got, for $15. It is a really good resource for tracking down lines that are desirable. Have you seen it? It is not a small book, about 430-450 pages of info, it is awesome. You can look at the subscription prices in more detail at www.hoflin.com.


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

The Poodle Review and Poodle Variety magazines are wonderful. Great for the show minded exhibitor. Poodle Variety comes in an "all digital" version that is free when subscribe to the magazine.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got bought some poodle variety magazines off ebay. The person had the last issue with Miki on the cover. She gave me a few others , can't wait to look at them. 

I want to subscribe but I been having trouble doing so , I emailed and did not get response  

Which is better poodle variety or review ? I bought dogs in review off ebay also and it had Yes on the cover , I was not impressed with that magazine so I will stick to a breed only magazine.


----------

